# Rabbit cage setups - here are mine, show me yours- pic heavy



## Mrs.Smith09

We are always building and changing our rabbit cage setups, we have made some interesting cages out of unlikely things and I am sure we are not the only ones.  Show me your rabbit cages!
Here are our rabbit cages and some pictures of our rabbits too.

This is Buster our Siamese Satin Buck, His cage is an old Hospital Crib I got for free from a daycare I use to work at. We originally used it for chickens, but when we got rabbits we put wire on the bottom and tada a nice sized cage perfect for a large buck rabbit like Buster.
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/Buster2011.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/DSC03468.jpg

This is Eva one of our Mini lop does. She is the current occupant of our "brooder" cage. This is my favorite one for nursing does, there is no way for the little ones to escape. The three solid sides make sure no wind or rain get into it and it has a feeder so the little ones can't set in the food. This cage is used by which ever doe is due next. When the kits are about four weeks old we move them and mom to another cage, unless we don't have any other does due.
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/Evaafterfirstlitter.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/AlexNEvaskits5days.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/DSC03465.jpg

This is Alex one of our Mini lop bucks, his cage we got for free from a friend. It was used as a open bottomed "tractor" for their guinea pig. We turned it on its side, put a solid back and top on it, and used old oven grates for the doors. This cage works well for a buck rabbit or a doe without kits, the oven grate is to wide and young babies can walk right out.
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/Alexfront2011.jpg

This is Dew (Cedar Bluff's Dew) our Mini rex buck, his cage is nothing special just a large all wire cage with a feeder attached. Its a nice sized cage for one buck and even has urine guards. In the winter though it has to be moved inside as its to hard to keep protected from the elements.
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/CedarBluffsDew.jpg

This is Wall-E our other Mini lop buck. He is only four months old, and I just got him two weeks ago at the Maquoketa swap. He is in a small cage right now. The little giant kind you get from Thiesens. Ours was $5 at a swap last year.  Not my favorite cage, but we are working on making bigger ones. It has to go inside in the winter too.
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/DSC03459.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/WallEbrokenblackminilopbuck4months.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/WallE4months.jpg

These are our 8 week old mini lop kits. Alex is the dad, Ninja is the mom. Their cage is a big all wire cage I got at the Kalona Auction with 8 Rouen ducks in it. IT is a huge cage, it has seen better days but there are no holes and it gives them room to hop and jump around. Of course it also has to be moved inside during the winter.
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/alexNNinjaskits7wks3days.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/AlexNNinjasbrkagoutidoe7wks3days.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/AlexNninjabluehimibuck7wks3days.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/minilopkits7wks3dys.jpg

This is my newest cage $20 at Maquoketa, This thing is HUGE! It has three compartments each with a feeder and it is almost too big to maneuver. It will also have to be put inside this winter, but next year we plan to make it a base with removable back wooden panels and a top so that it will be able to stay outside all winter.
This cage is used for my does we have left to right Ninja our mini lop doe, Sage our Siamese satin doe, and Jane our Mini rex doe who has four little babies still in the nest box.
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/DSC03446.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/DSC03455.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/Ninja2011front2-Copy.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/DSC03451-Copy.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/Sage2011.jpg
http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/melsmith2010/DewNJanes2ndlitter2011tendays.jpg

Guess I need to get a couple more pictures of a couple of my cages, Looking forward to seeing all your cages !


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies

They are so CUTE! Love it! 

You can see pictures of my bunnies at www.petitjeanbunnies.com!

Thanks for sharing those adorable pictures!


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies

P.S.

I really love all the nest box pictures, I'm a real sucker for babies and mommies in the nest box!

Super cutesy!


----------



## secuono

I will get a new picture of the Doe Row w/the top on tomorrow. I will be moving our 2x8ft wooden hutch to the right of the Row. Our two bucks will live in there. One hole in the Row will be open for idk what yet. Bun-Buns, the Holland Lop baby will be moved from the hutch into one of the holes w/the other does. 
Row is 2ft deep, 17in tall and a whole 20ft long! Each hole is 2x4ft. The Doe Row and the Buck Hutch are all under a row of pine trees.


----------



## CocoNUT

Petit Jean Bunnies said:
			
		

> They are so CUTE! Love it!
> 
> You can see pictures of my bunnies at www.petitjeanbunnies.com!
> 
> Thanks for sharing those adorable pictures!


OK...just have to say....those are some SERIOUSLY adorable bunnies!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

Secuono - 

do you have them out there all year like this?  What about protecting them from the weather - rain/frost/snow?  I like it though....I like the view!  Heck...put ME in one of those things and I'll hang out under the pine trees watching the horses all day!


----------



## secuono

The trees provide shade and some shelter. The top and back has thick rubber over it to protect from snow/rain. 
I am wanting to get clear rubber for the fronts that I will drape over when it snows or rains bad. 
They are there 24/7. 
Last pic you can see the cover.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Ms. Research

Excellent set up secuono

Thanks for taking the time.

K


----------



## flemish lops

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Secuono -
> 
> do you have them out there all year like this?  What about protecting them from the weather - rain/frost/snow?  I like it though....I like the view!  Heck...put ME in one of those things and I'll hang out under the pine trees watching the horses all day!


 

Nice set up


----------



## kuntrygirl

Here is a pic of some of my rabbitts.


----------



## Citylife

I have a 5'x26' one sided shed with 9 hanging cages in it and one small hutch on the ground with one of my bucks.  As you see, the chickens run under them and have a full 45' or so to play around in back there.  On the back left corner you see a Lil Tykes playhouse which is the coop for my 5 girls.  It works out great!
Hope you like.


----------



## Ms. Research

kuntrygirl said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of some of my rabbitts.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/477_rabbit1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/477_rabbit2.jpg


Really nice set up.  Thanks for posting. 

K


----------



## lastfling

kuntrygirl said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of some of my rabbitts.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/477_rabbit1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/477_rabbit2.jpg


I like the feeders you've made.  How did you do it??  Do you have any problems with the rabbits using them as toys?


----------



## kuntrygirl

Thanks everyone.

The feeders are recycled aluminum cans that I got from a local school and restaurant.  They are called *#10 cans *of food.  It's the large cans of fruits and vegetables that resturants and schools get.  They will give them to you if you need them.  It's less trash they have to throw away and it keeping things out of the land fills.

This is what I do.  I hope that I don't confuse you all with my instructions.  If so, please let me know and I will be more than happy to clarify.

*Pic Below of the #10 can:*





I place my cutting blade at least 3 - 3 1/2 inches from the bottom of the #10 can.  It just all depends on how deep or shallow you want your feeder to be.  I have shallow feeders (1 inch deep) for my baby chicks, ducks, turkey poults and geese.

I cut from the bottom a little over 1/2 midway of the can.  I drill a hole on the outside of the can in the area that I will attach to the inside of the wire cage.  The drilled hole should be large enough for a nut to fit in so that the feeder will be secured onto the wire cage.  Once it's cut, I use a sledge hammer to smash the part that is cut making sure that the opening is wide enough to pour feed in from the top.  I then place the feeder in the wire cage where I want the feeder OR waterer to go.  I place the nut inside the opening and outside through the drilled hole.  I then get a square piece of hard plastic (cut) from a 55 gallon barrel with a hole the size of the nut ~ place the square piece on the outside of the wire cage and slide it onto the nut ~ make sure the square piece of plastic is secure on the nut ~ then screw the bolt in place onto the nut.  And there ya go.  You have a secured feeder or waterer.  You can always take the feeders and waterers off if you need to clean them and easily put them back on.

I know it sounds like a lot of work (and would be easier to just buy a feeder and water) but it's really not.  And I guess you really have to have the necessary material laying around to do it.  I recycle a lot, so I always have "something" laying around to use for whatever.  And I'm also cheap, so I don't like to spend money when I don't have to.

I went out and found an old rusty can that I don't use and set it up in another cage and took a pic so that you all could see what it looks like from the back.

*Back of can:*





The blue square piece that you see is a piece of plastic from a 55 gallon barrel that was cut and used as a water trough for my sheep.  This is what helps to hold the can in place.  The rabbits cannot flip it or move it at all.  They don't use it as a toy.  They can't chew it.  It holds up very well.  However, I do change them out and get rid of them about every 6 months when I see the slightest bit of rust.  It's a very economincal way of having feeders and waters.  I have never owned the commercial feeders that are sold in stores.  I don't even know how much they cost.  I'm a big recycler, so I find ways to keep things out of land fills ~ and save money ~ and I stumbled across this idea.  It cuts down a lot of feeding time.  I fill them up every 3 days or so with feed.  There water stays fresh and clean so I fill up their waterer every other day. 

Please let me know if I have totally confused you.


----------



## CocoNUT

that is AWESOME!  I like that idea...probably need to 'flatter' you and copy it!


----------



## kuntrygirl

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> that is AWESOME!  I like that idea...probably need to 'flatter' you and copy it!


No flattering at all.  Please feel free to copy.  I don't mind at all.


----------



## Ms. Research

Thank you kuntrygirl  for your the very economical and "common sense" approach to feeding and watering your rabbits.  Really appreciate you taking the time to explain (and I don't think it's confusing) and sharing how you run your rabbitry.

K


----------



## CCourson05

I have a neat idea, but I'm not sure if it will work... Say you crest this tin can feeder specified above... You could easily cut a hole in the cage and mount the feeder as you would a J feeder... In theory.


----------

